# New cruze owner. First mod



## boilerup8818 (Jun 27, 2013)

Just got a CGM 2013 Cruse LS. Don't see very many in this color on this site. I added some carbon fiber vinyl to the bowties. Next is window tint. Probably just going to go 35 percent all around. Then might add some fog lights

































Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Welcome to Cruze talk! My first mod was also tints and the bowties. Seeing a lot of LS's lately.


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Nice and welcome


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

Welcome to the Cruze Talk and Congrats on your new Cyber Gray Metallic 1.8 !

Bow Ties and Tint are usually what everyone starts out with, Nice Pics!


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

This is quickly becoming my favorite color. Welcome to the forum.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats on your new Cruze.

Welcome to CruzeTalk.


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Got the same color and the window tint helps its look. I will suggest getting that dealership sticker off though, in the long run paint will be different than the rest. Car looks great.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk.com! I love the color of your LS! Congratulations on the purchase of your Cruze!

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## boilerup8818 (Jun 27, 2013)

APcruze what percent tint did you get ? 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

5% on the Rear Window, 18% on the side windows and 5% on the front, down to the AS1 strip.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to CruzeTalk and congrats on your new Cruze.


----------



## TMcDermid (Mar 30, 2013)

My first mod was tint as well - a must have. I just recently installed fog lights, makes the front end!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, CF paper was what I did as a 1st mod too. Front back and the steering wheel.


----------



## alyupe11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nice mod enjoy the cruze


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

YEP , Not Many Cyber Gray Metalic cruzens around . Can I have Yours ?


----------

